# Islay



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

We need to go to Islay in April for a wedding. I have already booked a pitch at the one and only site suitable for the MH on the island. However, they are charging nearly £20 per night (incl EHU)!

I was just wondering if we should maybe wildcamp. Anyone ever done it there?

What about on Jura too? We though about maybe spending a night there too.

Thanks.


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

http://www.islayinfo.com/islay_campsites_motorhomes.html

Any use.........


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I hate to say it but £20 a night is very much the norm these days for a campsite.
The majority of April is classed as peak season by a lot of sites (inc CC) as the school holidays are spread over quite a few weeks of April this year.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I have been to Islay but its a few years ago. We wild camped in a VW and a tent! no problem whatsoever. One day we went round the Bowmore Distillary and had a few and just crashed out in their car park. Loads of spots on the Islands. Dont bother with the campsite. Ive done 18 islands now and never use campsites.


----------



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.

We have settled on staying the first night on the site then the next three nights 'where ever' and a final night on Jura.

I just hope it doesn't rain too much in April!


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We have wild camped on Islay, there are loads of places.


----------



## TheHewsonFamily (Nov 16, 2010)

I proposed to my wife on Islay, an absolutely fabulous, mesmerising, spectacular island. Everything tastes and smells of peat..even the bath water! I have no yet sampled Aberdeen Angus steaks and seafood that tastes better anywhere else in the world, and all washed down with the most delightful single malts.

You should have no problems with wild camping, there arent exactly a lot of people around to enforce any laws. As long as you keep the place how you found it, there are lots of little hide-aways, but your best bet, as previously mentioned is to crash in the distillery car parks (with the owners permission of course).


----------

